# Tracks to WS foam roadbed.



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I think I have to use glue because everything is sitting on 2" of foam. I don't see anything on the Woodland Scenics website that explains the actual track laying process using some form of glue. I would think the glue would need to remain flexible in order to retain the sound deadening qualities. Can some one point me to the right video or tutorial?
Thanks

I finally found the info on there site. It was in the FAQ section. I kept looking in the videos and got nowhere. Anyway, Foam Tack Glue (ST1444) seems to be what I need.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I do not "glue" my track. I use straight pins. After I ballast the track I remove the pins.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

or just plain old latex caulk works like a dream! sets in 15 minutes only thumb tacks need to hold in place til then. also easy to remove the track again if ya change your mind


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hutch

You are right that excess glue when using Woodland Scenics foam roadbed 
can defeat it's sound deadening. I use it, and apparently did use too
much white glue/water mixture and in places a train sounds like it is running
on the bare plywood. I seem to have had a heavy hand with it.

Even so, it is better to tack it down with little dabs here and there. It
will get another shot of glue when you ballast.

Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Don. I'm going to be the opposite after reading your post. Very light handed track and ballast glue. I've heard this before and I wonder if there isn't a better way than Elmers for ballasting. I really don't want to hear my benchwork acting like a speaker while I'm running trains.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

sawgunner said:


> or just plain old latex caulk works like a dream! sets in 15 minutes only thumb tacks need to hold in place til then. also easy to remove the track again if ya change your mind


Have you used it on WS Foam Roadbed? Is it still quiet?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Southern said:


> I do not "glue" my track. I use straight pins. After I ballast the track I remove the pins.


How quiet are your results? I like this idea.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

Steel wheels on steel tracks and you want it where you can't hear it? hummm I did not use any roadbed at all and used 5/8 plywood for my base AND run 3 trains at once and the noise, if you call it that, is not very loud at all. IMO people to much into sound deadening for the tracks. They only sound loud if you run it fast. I like to hear the trains going around and if one derails I know it. But a lot problems with sound is the environment the layout is in. Mine is a 13x25 room with carpet, so that helps deaden the sounds. The more scenery one gets on the layout also helps with sound deadening. Not one person has mentioned my layout is noisey.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

It's not that I don't want to hear them at all, I just want to keep it to a minimum. My first layout was right on plywood and was very loud. I'm probably gun shy now. Maybe someday I'll have a carpeted floor but for now it's cement. It would be nice if my second layout is quieter than the first. As for speed, I once took a video of my trains running and showed it to my brother. He said it looked like they were running through mud they going so slow. That's how I like to run em. My grandkids on the other hand. I end up removing all the cars and just let them race the locos around. :laugh:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hutch

Another plus for keeping the noise down...when you eventually go with
sound you don't want it distorted or in competition with an un proto
racket from the table. 

Don


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

Mayhem said:


> Steel wheels on steel tracks and you want it where you can't hear it? hummm I did not use any roadbed at all and used 5/8 plywood for my base AND run 3 trains at once and the noise, if you call it that, is not very loud at all.



That's the Lionel charm I remember from when I was a kid. The clickety-clack of steel wheels echoing on plywood, coupled with the wonderful aroma of smoke pellets and open-frame ozone!

If I ever get my space for a layout, it's going to be 4 feet high so I can sit on a "regular" chair and watch the trains go by at eyeball level like I did when I was 4.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I put the foam roadbed and inclines on with glue sticks and the track with foam tack glue from WS am very pleased with the results. It was all very fast and easy.

I probably won't do any ballasting for quite a while. I have a lot of track, switch machines and wiring to do first. I want to spend some time running without ballast so I can hear the difference when I do.

Don, I already have one with sound and I love it. Bachmann AlCO 2-6-0 with Soundtraxx sound value decoder. I intend to upgrade all my decoders eventually. I don't have a lot but at 100 bucks each, it'll take some time.


----------

